# finding sand fleas



## rickboo (May 15, 2009)

went down to the beach by cherry grove , tried to find out the way to dig sand fleas. no luck. i heard all the stuff about the " v " s in the sand and the holes with bubbles coming out them. did alot of digging , holes with bubbles produced just small clams. dont know if im looking in the right place or not how far back in the water do you look from where the water peaks on the beach. one guy looking for sharks teeth told me its to early for sand fleas. but didnt elaborate on how to. sure could use some help thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not too early for sand fleas, the beach renourishment makes it harder to find them. How far did you go looking for them?


----------



## rickboo (May 15, 2009)

*sand fleas*

i looked in abunch of areas 2cnd ave, surf side and cherry grove no luck , like i said im not sure im looking in the right place or looking for the right area not sure what to look for


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think beach renourish has a lot to do with it. They were thick a couple of weeks ago when it was hot and sunny out. The weather seems to have more to do with it than anything else IMO.


----------



## rickboo (May 15, 2009)

thanks for the input i guess ill keep looking . the weather suppose to warm up , maybe that will do it thanks again


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

hey man, i also am from conway, this whole saltwater fishing is faccinating right? ha, you should try youtube. i found something about a guy going out finding mole crabs (sand fleas) to cook and eat. he shows you how to find them in his video.


----------



## davidh7863 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Will any beach have sand fleas*

Hi all,

been following the threads on sand fleas, as I am new to surf and pier fishing, and would like to try my luck with pompano, so sand fleas sound like the answer. Been at Huntington the past two days with the family, and was looking for sand fleas there. A couple of questions I am hoping you guys can answer. Are sand fleas found in most any part of the beach in Myrtle Beach area, or are there certain features to look for where they are more prominent? Are they typically found in the current tidal wash, or higher on the beach where the sand is drier than the immediate area where the water is washing in and out? I saw some small "V"'s as the water pulled out, and noticed some little things (about 3/8") stick their tails up and burrow into the sand. But they look like little oyster shells with two halfs, but not really sure what they were. I am confident they were not fleas tho, even small ones. Oh, and did the Huntington Park beach get renourished in the recent build up last winter? I would think they would leave that area natural.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

What you saw are little clams of some sort, as kids we called them perry winkles. You will find fleas in the same area of the wash. They won't be everywhere you look, but once you figure out the tell tale signs they are very easy to spot. The patch will look similar to what you saw, but there will be no bubbles and the sand seems to be a little lumpier. If you stand there and watch as a wave washes over the patch, you will see them pop out and ride the wave back towards the water.


----------

